# Sebring, Florida (FBA) Jan 11th and 12th



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone cooking or planning on stopping by? 

If you make it out there, be sure to stop by and say hi. I will be easy to find with my low $, half arsed set up.........banner that says "Fatback Joe's BBQ" in red caps...........I will be the one guy running around doing all the work while my friends and family drink the beer and get in my way and tell me what I am doing wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







All joking aside, any forum member is welcome to come hang out and see what is going on.......I am not a pro by any means, but if you want to see what goes on, stop by and say hi........turn in times are chicken at 11, ribs at 12, pork at 1 and brisket at 2. If you stop by, keep the turn in times in mind, you can hang out and watch, but I probably won't be too social as I get my boxes ready..........don't take it personal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ........besides as my partner says "we are just a couple of A-holes from Land O Lakes".

There will also be pig racing, live music, flea market.......the usual kind of stuff.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 8, 2008)

Wish ya all the luck bro, you'll do fine!!!  Any question's give me a hollar...
Wish i had the time, i'd fly down and give ya a hand, i could use some warm weather


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Bubba.

Yeah, I could use the experienced hand, we got plenty of warm weather to go around......although they keep upping the chance of rain. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am sure I will be fine, since I have the lofty goal of just getting my stuff turned on time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is a good sized contest down here.......Jack Qualifier, FBA Triple Crown, etc.............so my expectations are realistic, although I am aware that a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in while, I think this squirrel is just going to have left over Q to eat.  LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 8, 2008)

Fill me in on the FBA rule's...you should have 3 goal's
1  Make your turn-in's
2  Dont finish DAL....
3  Have fun!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2008)

Man, I always have fun.........if it werent' fun I sure wouldn't do it. 

FBA rules - atleast what I know is different from KCBS 
No garnish - just the meat in the box.  The usual no pooled sauces, etch.
One hour between turn ins.
Minimum of 8 identifiable pieces (ever try to put 8 thighs in a box LOL)
Those are the main things IMO that are different about the FBA.  Here is the whole run down if you are interested.

http://www.flbbq.org/fba_rules.htm


----------



## iadubber (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll be in that neck of the woods next month the 19th - 25th. I'm heading to Melbourne for a much needed vacation. It would have been nice to stop by a q event.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm

Hit Okeechobee on the 19th........


----------



## swkegelguy (Jan 8, 2008)

I live in Sebring and will be there. I will look for you there, most likely on Saturday.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 8, 2008)

Ooops, I meant Feb. 19th!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 9, 2008)

Good.  Stop by early and tell me where I am screwing up.  LOL


----------



## flagriller (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck, have fun. I'd love to stop by, but I need some time alone, so I'm going backpacking.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Jim.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## swkegelguy (Jan 9, 2008)

Whatever!! ahah..Maybe I will learn something! See you there!


----------



## wwinflorida (Jan 9, 2008)

I live in North Port which isn't too far away - how late will it run on Sunday?  Is there info about the event posted anywhere?


----------



## wwinflorida (Jan 9, 2008)

I live in North Port - not too far.  How late does it run on Sunday?  Is there any info on the event posted anywhere?


----------



## swkegelguy (Jan 9, 2008)

www.flbbq.org 
Here you go wwin.


----------



## swkegelguy (Jan 14, 2008)

Looked and looked for you there didn't see you there. Hung out with Squeals on Wheels Saturday, had a few brews and nibbled on some Q. Good time and will be in Winter Haven next month. Was looking to compete in the back yard comp but the entry has to be in tomorrow so doesn't look like we will do anything but hang out.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I was there at the end of the line by the inflatable ice cream cone thing.......right across from Jacks Old South (Myron Mixon), nothing like having to stare at the 07 Memphis in May Champ as I work my way through the contest. LOL

Well, I got all my stuff turned in on time. Best showing was a 10th in ribs.....which was funny because I thought my ribs were pretty weak. I thought my butts were great and got 30 something in them. LOL Shows what I know.

Anyhow wrapped up 29th overall out of 41 teams...........met all my objectives, so I have no complaints. I felt like my brisket sucked (and so did the judges) and my chicken damn near did not get finished.........all things considered, I was very pleased.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrat's Joe, fine showing first time outta the gate!! Any turn-in pic's by chance??


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, I have a couple of pics. These were just taken by a friend of mine so they are not straight on shots, he jsut was trying to snap some pics while I was working. Just posting the chicken and ribs as the pork and brisket shots did not come out well, blurry and bad angle.

Chicken - going from memory the presentation scores were 10/10/9.5/9/9.5.........I was surprised, but it really scored well on the presentation.......I had about 6 pieces that I liked, but have to turn in 8. I don't think this pic does it justice, but you get the idea. I might have a better pic on my home camera, but I have not downloaded those yet....this one was emailed to me.







Rib box......another shot that is kind of tough to see......it scored well also. Seemed like one 10, one 8.5 and the rest were 9 and 9.5, but that is jsut going from memory....left the sheet at home. Got 10th in the ribs, but could have been close to top 5 if it weren't for one just who hit me with a 7 or something like on tenderness..........planned on different style for presentation than what I sent in, but the ribs didn't want to cooperate so I just tried to make sure to cover the bottom of the box. LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 14, 2008)

Damn Joe, all i can say is.............stay out of the KCBS circuit!!
Don't need any more competition!!
Those look great!! I like the chicken especially, great color, even size, you have done well grasshopper!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL  Thanks Bubba.

I think I have some better pics on the camera at home........was just too tired to mess with them this weekend......I know what they looked like.  LOL  I will send them via PM for your critique if they turned out better than the ones I posted.....if nothing else they are straight on shots and have all 4 meats.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 14, 2008)

Lookin forward to seing them!!


----------

